# Suche Websiten Programierer



## Maraxos (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich suche zurzeit eine helfende hand die mir bei der fertig stellung der hp helfen kann, es geht um die hp Meiner gilde " http://necessitudo-hp.de.vu " da mir leider mein helfer abgesprungen ist da er RL technich keine zeit mehr hat wollte ich euch fragen ob mir einer bei der fertigstellung behilflich ist.

Bei der Hp muss nur noch das Medien menü und die Download seite fertig gestellt werden mehr ist das auch nicht mehr und das sind so wie ichs gern hätte nur kleinichkeiten, es wer sehr nett wenn einer von euch mir dabei helfen kann.

Die HP basiert auf Joomla das wollte ich noch dazu sagen


----------



## Zukane (23. Januar 2011)

Du kannst doch alels mit Joomla machen dazu brauchst du keinen "Programmierer".

Außerdem denke ich kaum das jemand der PHP kann sowas kostenlos macht und dann auch noch mit Joomla.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Januar 2011)

Nur mal so ne Frage:

Warum habe ich, wenn ich irgendwas aus dem Menü anklicke, erstmal so nen ekligen dicken braunen Streifen bevor ich den "normalen" Header wieder sehe?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2011)

er lädt anscheind den ganzen header neu bei jedem klick


----------



## Maraxos (23. Januar 2011)

warum nen Programierer der sich mit joomal auskennt weil bei medien was hinkommen soll wo man videos anschauen kann ec kann ja morgen oder so mal bilder posten und was meinst du genau "kaepteniglo" zeig mal nen bild pls


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Januar 2011)

Aber bitte schön.


----------



## Maraxos (23. Januar 2011)

was benutz du fürn browser?

bzw kann ich es net beheben da ich von joomal net so die ahnung hab nur von design erstellen 

*des wegen suche ich eine helfende hand bei sowas*


----------



## Zukane (23. Januar 2011)

Also als erstes würde ich mal eine gescheite Domain kaufen anstatt auf einer .de.vu Domain rumgammeln.


----------



## Maraxos (23. Januar 2011)

die domain ist egal das nur ne gilden page und keine fanpage^^


----------



## Maraxos (23. Januar 2011)

wir wollen ja nur ne hp die man benutzen kann da ist domin egal nur halt muss noch MEdien und Download fertig gestellt werden und 3 - 4 bugs bzw farben ändern ec aber sind nur kleinigkeiten *die ich wie gesagt net kann* da ich nur ein designer bin und kein Programierer^^


----------



## Maraxos (23. Januar 2011)

wer echt nett wenn ihr helfen könnten oder einer von mir aus zahl ich auch sagt mir nur was es kostet wie gesagt ist nur ne kleinigkeit kann ja die bilder mal posten morgen *bin grad raid*


----------



## Zukane (24. Januar 2011)

1. Du brauchst einen Programmierer aber hast nichtmal ne anständige Domain?

2. Wozu brauchst du denn einen Programmierer wenn es auch nur eine kleine Infosseite von der Gilde sein soll?

3. Programmieren (denke da eher an PHP) ist nicht so einfach wie man denkt.

4. Da würde auch jemand reichen der sich einigermaßen/gut mit Joomla auskennt.

5. Es gibt hier einen Bearbeitungs-Button man msus nicht drei Beiträge innerhalb von ein paar Stunden nacheinander ohne Antwort von jemand anderen schreiben.


----------



## Maraxos (24. Januar 2011)

wenn du den beitrag nur runter machen willst dann zieh leihne noch was die domine geht dich nix an und programierer hat nix mit php zu tuhn da ist einiges mehr inbegriffen und noch was da ist nix mit php mit css oder so, aber ich suche immer noch ein fähigen der sich mit joomal css auskennt


----------



## Zukane (24. Januar 2011)

Naja du sagst halt nichts konkretes was du haben möchtest.

Sozusagen "nur" das du einen Programmierer suchst für deine Webseite die mit Joomla läuft.
Da kann fast nur PHP und Javascript sein sonst gibts da nichts wirkliches zu programmieren.
HTML und CSS sind nunmal keine Programmiersprachen.


----------



## Maraxos (24. Januar 2011)

Maraxos schrieb:


> wir wollen ja nur ne hp die man benutzen kann da ist domin egal nur halt muss noch MEdien und Download fertig gestellt werden und 3 - 4 bugs bzw farben ändern ec aber sind nur kleinigkeiten *die ich wie gesagt net kann* da ich nur ein designer bin und kein Programierer^^



hir hat ich geschrieben was noch gemacht werden muss bzw bilder reiche ich später nach *wie es aussehn soll das medcien menü ec* da ich jetz ins bett geh gn8


----------



## xdave78 (24. Januar 2011)

Also ich weiss gar nicht, ob man auf bplaces Servern überhaupt was streamen darf . Im allgemeinen darfst Du da nichts haben, was ne permanente Verbindung zum bplaced Server herstellt. Zudem sind deren Server scheisse langsam (sorry aber ist so). Holt Euch nen anderen Webspace...früher oder später merkt ihr, dass bplaced und Co sucken. Man kann dort dann ja endlos viele Homepages auf dem Host haben...auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich. Ich hab erst letzte Woceh wieder ne Seite "umgezogen" weil die Gilde zuerst was kostenloses haben wollte und es dann doch zu träge war...

Wenn die Seite wirklich Joomla ist, gibt es massenweise Mediaplayer Plungins bzw Mediengalerien die wohl das machen was du haben willst, da braucht man nicht das Rad neu erfinden.

Aber noch was Anderes...Du machst Templates? Hast Du schon was Fertiges? Ich finde es gut wie das Agora Forum mit dem Rest wie aus einem Guss wirkt. Echt super. Wenn das mit dem braunen Balken noch weg wär...


----------



## Maraxos (24. Januar 2011)

welchen browser nutz du? bzw kann mir da einer helfen bei allen neuen browsern geht es hab auch keine ahnung wie man den weg bekommt leider 
aber was fertiges hab ich jetz nicht ne aber kann ja eins machen

kennst du nen webspace das net so lahm ist aber trozdem gut ist bzw kostenlos?


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Januar 2011)

Im IE8 kommt der Balken nicht. Im FF 3.6.13 habe ich den Screenshot erstellt.

Thema Webspace:
Warum muss das alles kostenlos sein? Du kannst ordentlich Webspace inkl. Domain & Co. ab 1€/Monat haben. Das ist doch nicht wirklich die Welt.


----------



## Maraxos (24. Januar 2011)

dann zeig mir mal die hp pls  

also bei mein firefox 3.6 gehts komisch


----------



## Zukane (24. Januar 2011)

Bei mir gehts auch wunderbar mit dem Feuerfuchs.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Januar 2011)

Welche HP? Der Anbieter ab 1€?

http://www.1blu.de/webhosting/homepagepakete/
http://www.strato.de/hosting/basicweb/pakete/index.html
http://www.1und1.info/xml/order/PrivateHomepageTariff
http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_webspace/level1
http://www.bluestarhosting.de/webhosting.htm

So, es gibt sicherlich noch einige mehr.

Zu dem braunen Balken: Der Tritt, wie schon gesagt, beim Wechseln zwischen den Seiten auf.


----------



## Yadiz (24. Januar 2011)

Is zwar nur meine Einstellung dazu, aber ich finde auch: wenn du Wert auf deine Website legst und hier sogar jemanden suchst, der die Seite wartet, dann leg dir nen ordentlichen Provider zu. 
Gibt imo nix schlimmeres als kostenlose Sachen wie Funpic und co. die den Code durch automatisch eingefügte Scripte für Popups etc. verschandeln :X 4 Euro pro Monat kann jeder entbehren. ^^ 
Das soll jetzt keine Werbung sein, nur ein Ratschlag :>

lg


----------



## Shantalya (24. Januar 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> 1. Du brauchst einen Programmierer aber hast nichtmal ne anständige Domain?


Man brauch doch keine "anständige" Domain, wenn man einen Programmierer sucht. Und definiere mir anständig. Die Domain ist anständig in meinen Augen. Es gibt da viel schlimmere (in deinen Augen anständige) Domains ala http://hs43843.hosts.abcdefgh.de


----------



## Maraxos (24. Januar 2011)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Is zwar nur meine Einstellung dazu, aber ich finde auch: wenn du Wert auf deine Website legst und hier sogar jemanden suchst, der die Seite wartet, dann leg dir nen ordentlichen Provider zu.
> Gibt imo nix schlimmeres als kostenlose Sachen wie Funpic und co. die den Code durch automatisch eingefügte Scripte für Popups etc. verschandeln :X 4 Euro pro Monat kann jeder entbehren. ^^
> Das soll jetzt keine Werbung sein, nur ein Ratschlag :>
> 
> lg



das kommt später wenn die hp fertig ist 

aber seh ich das richtig das http://www.hetzner.d...webspace/level1 es 1.90 kostet und man 2gb zu verfügung hat plus .de domain?

*EDIT*

und was ist das
*Freies Transfervolumen* 10 GB Pro monat

für was ist das gut??


----------



## xdave78 (25. Januar 2011)

Damit ist der Upstream/Downstream zum Server gemeint. Mit 10GB kommt man eigentlich bei ner gut besuchten Gildenseite hin ich glaube in 5 Jahren war ich 1x drüber...aber ich hab 100GB. 10GB müssens schon sein denk ich mal, aber an das was drüber hinausgeht würd ich dann denken wenn es tatsächlich soweit ist. 
Was mich eher stört...hat der gar keine MySQL DBs inkl???
Ohne MySWL kannst Dus eh vergessen.
Ich bezahle jedes Jahr ca 85&#8364; für meinen Webspace und bereue es nicht. Im Gegenteil, dadurch dass ich 2 Top Level DE Domains habe, massig Platz und genug MySQL DBs teile ich mir den WebSpace mit nem ehemaligen WoW Kumpel, so dass es mich effektiv nur 42&#8364;/Jahr kostet ...was durchaus tragbar ist. Dafür laufen derzeit aber auch 4 Seiten über den WebSpace und die Geschwindigkeit, Service usw sind oberklasse.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Januar 2011)

Die Anbieter, die ich da gepostet habe, sollten nur einen Denkanstoss geben. Bei Hetzer kostet das Level 4 Paket 4,90€/Monat und hat dann 10 Datenbanken dabei, 4GB Speicher und unlimited Traffic.


----------



## RedShirt (25. Januar 2011)

85 Öcken im Jahr für das ist ziemlich viel.

Vielleicht sollte ich shared Hosting langsam aufmachen.... will jemand? hätte da noch ne IP und n vServer frei auf meinem Root.


----------



## xdave78 (25. Januar 2011)

Naja gut 10 DBs sind schon fast zu viele. Aber 4,90€ ist OK.
Ich selber bin bei all-inkl.net da gibts für 4,95€ 10GB Speicherpklatz, 50GB Traffic und 5 MySQLs. Wenn man zB jährlich zahlt spart man auch nochmal 10% (50ct).


----------



## Maraxos (25. Januar 2011)

Ich suche noch immer einer der mir bei der fertig stellung der hp helfen kann wie gesagt es sind nur noch kleinichkeiten zu machen wer sehr nett wenn mir da einer helfen kann


----------



## Maraxos (26. Januar 2011)

ich suche immer noch einen der mir hilft bei der fertig stellung, wegen der arbeit ec was der jenige bekommt kann man ja besprechen per PM es wer echt schön wenn mir einer hilft den die hp kann ich so net lassen bzw trau ich mich net daran was zu bearbeiten da ich keine ahnung habe von php ec


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo lieber TE,

da du leider die Forenregeln nicht wirklich beachtest (u.a. das Pushen von Threads) und buffed.de nicht als Handelsplattform dient, werde ich dem ganzen jetzt ein Ende setzen müssen.

Du brauchst auch nicht wirklich kenntenisse in PHP & MySQL. Arbeite dich doch ein wenig in Joomla! ein und schon kannst du das selber hinbekommen.

Ich weiß auch, dass ich als Moderator evtl. eher hätte einspringen müssen, aber wir sind nun mal auch nur Menschen und nicht unfehlbar.

Grüße,

kaepteniglo


----------

